# raising a more attentive/owner cetric working puppy/dog



## John Michaels (Oct 15, 2014)

Not sure if this should go here on in the "newbie section" but I thought I might start this thread for any discussions on how to properly raise a working dog through all the stages of its development; tips and guidelines that might be useful for someone who is new to the working dog training world...things that someone who has owned dogs before but needs guidance from someone with experinece raiseing perfromance K-9's (as opposed to faily pets).

Things like; living arrangements for your WD when you have other dogs (pets) in the home, accessability to toys, working for everything and self-satsifying games that are acceptable forms of play for pets but not for working dogs...generally raising a dog that is eager to and enjoys his work. 

Hope there are others out there who might find this information useful and relevant; I know I would.

Thanks in advance for your input and for takeing the time to share your knowledge.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I raised my Malinois like every other pet dog I'd owned previously. He stressed so badly in the crate as a wee pup, that I stopped crating him. I started a full time job when he was six months old and left him loose in my apartment with my other dogs when I went to work. Minimal destruction.

I started schutzhund when he was 18 months old because I realized he needed something to do. I missed a lot of foundation work, but his genetics are solid and he had lots of drive to do the work. His biggest impediment to success was me as a handler. 

Next dog, I did much the same, but she was crated while I worked and I was training with a schutzhund club, so both the pup and I had the benefit of their guidance as she matured. 

My advice to others? Pick a pup that has what it takes to do the sport you choose. Raise it in whatever way makes sense to you as a dog owner. If you have to have a strict set of rules and circumstances about how to raise your puppy or handle a young dog to get it to pay attention and engage with you, you've picked the wrong breeder or the wrong puppy.


----------



## John Michaels (Oct 15, 2014)

thanks for shareing your input Leslie..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Pretty much same as Leslie. My dogs have all been raised pretty much the same. My house pets, show dogs, hunt terriers, competition dogs, outside dogs were often together and none got any special treatment. 

:-k........Well.......the show dogs got a bath more often......except for the hard coated terriers. 

:-k........and the larger inside dogs weren't allowed to watch tv on my lap........or the furniture. 8-[


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I think that the end result of your goals do impact on how you raise your puppy. Personal preferences, individual dog behaviors, living circumstances, etc all play a part in how you choose to raise/house/feed/live with your dog. My dogs are trained for SAR and Cadaver work but they are also my companions and housemates.

My dogs live in the house with free access to the backyard. They are rarely crated in the home. I feed in separate bowls about 2 feet apart. They are allowed to rotate between pans but rarely is anyone a food hog. If necessary, I can fill the pans to the brim and they will only graze when hunger and not gorge until sick. I don't tolerate food aggression, dog aggression, or similar problems. I take them out daily for a several mile free run almost every day and could encounter other loose pet dogs out with their owners. I also take them to pet stores, car rides, interesting places, and other areas where they have to work around or through people/pets. When I go to the farm they have free run of the property. They are not allowed to chase the sheep, cats, cows, horses, or the chickens. They are expected to get along with the other 15 or so family dogs and that includes intact males and females. I have toys and chew stuff all over the house and I encourage them to play with each other since I cannot play like another dog and I think they learn better canine social skills.

I have chosen dogs with strong hunting backgrounds so the urge to seek or work for odor is natural for them. If I have chosen the right dog, it's more an issue of slowing them down then jazzing them up. To keep things interesting I do run transition drills flipping between what I want found. Dead, articles, trailing, etc. 

They do have furniture privileges but they have to behave themselves. No grab-assing around and I am in charge. If they can't behave, they get the boot off the bed. I don't know if this helps or hurts what you are looking for but this is what works for me and mine.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i have heard many people who have more experience than i that you should keep your working pup from socializing with strangers or other dogs. initially i did this with my girl and--for us--that was a huge mistake. since i have a small child i did take my pup around tons of kids and let them respectfully/gently meet the puppy and this resulted in a dog who loves kids and is as patient and careful around them as my Labrador had been. grown ups who tried to make introductions were rebuffed and avoided and strange dogs are regarded as something to be attacked savagely. with time, she has come around to friendly people who read as non-threatening being fine to sniff and give a tentative kiss to, but she doesn't want them close and she's nonplussed about being petted by anyone over the age of 12. other dogs are still a NO GO. i cannot help but feel that thorough socialization with people as well as all the busy/noisy locations would have brought along this result much faster.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I can't say my dog would have been different but all have been socialized to kids. My own when they were kids and now my five grandkids. I've had 2 I believe that werent trustworthy but for the most part all have been great. 

I don't allow socializing with other adult dogs but my older dog was often used to expose new dogs to other dogs. He loves puppys but ignores adult dogs as long as the stay out of his face. Absolutely not dog agro but he wont tolerate another intact male to get in his face....other them my other GSD. 
They are together 24/7 and interact little to not at all.


----------



## Chris Viscovich (Apr 2, 2014)

The same rules apply for all dogs- consistent rules

Crate when we are not at home or at night to sleep. Take her anywhere we go. I have changed my personal exercise plan to include my Mal. She is never left alone in the yard unobserved. Early focus on the "come" command. 
Interactive exercise (play) always includes obedience. We focus on running, Varsity Ball, kong fetch and tracking and tug work. 
Lots of social interaction with children, people and dogs(we own 3 others) at home and outside the home. Lots of teamwork exercises for relationship building with increased stress levels (loud noises, heights, gunfire, fireworks, inclement weather, nocturnal hours). Consistently applied obedience and discipline (every situation is an opportunity for working on handler-K9 communication skills).


----------



## Noel Long (Mar 13, 2013)

John Michaels said:


> Things like; living arrangements for your WD when you have other dogs (pets) in the home, accessability to toys, working for everything and self-satsifying games that are acceptable forms of play for pets but not for working dogs...generally raising a dog that is eager to and enjoys his work.


Are you referencing deprivation to build drive or the Ruff Love philosophy?


----------

